# What Do Het % Actaully Mean



## alex.snaith (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi all.

I am looking into breeding spotted pythons, in particular trying to breed the albino spotted python.

I understand that 'Het' means heterozygous and I also studied genes in biology at school but I still can't get my head around the %'s involved. 

How does the %'s work and if I want to breed an albino (no one has 100% albino clutches as it is a recessive gene unless they have no dominant traits in the animal), are 100% Het Spotted Pythons more likely to breed an albino. 

Can someone please explain all of this. 

Cheers
Alex


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Feb 2, 2017)

If you buy one Albino and breed that with a wild type the hatchlings will all be 100% het Albino, no visual albino's will be produced. (They carry the gene but as it's recessive you can't see anything different). 
If you decide to keep some of the 100% het hatchies and breed them together you will have approx 25% albino from the breeding. Of the remaining young 50% will be het Albino & 25% will be wild type. (Because you can't see the het albino's the suggestion is made that each of these has a 66% chance of being het for albino. Hence a 66% het).
If you do a google for punnet squares or snake genetics there is some useful information available.


----------



## alex.snaith (Feb 2, 2017)

Yeah cheers, I already know the go with the punnet squares, but you have made it very clear, thank you


----------

